# MK3 02M swap with 4lug



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Has anybody did this? 

iam having trouble finding axles for such? I assumed DSS had made these axles for 4lug cars but i guess not. whats the next best thing?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

bump!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't know any one that stuck with the 4 lug, however there are a couple of options that I see possible.

1.) did you contact DSS? This is just a guess, but I would have assumed that on their custom axles, they use a common spline for the outer CV joints, but this is a total assumption. Because if that is the case, then all you need is 4lug spline outer CV on their custom axles. again, lots of assumptions on my part here 

2.) you could always double drill a set of Vr hubs for lug also, since either hub will swap into the knuckle. You don't have to even go through the trouble of filling the 5 lug holes first (unless you are ABS and need the ABS rings)


Hope that helps,
Shawn


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

i thought about redrilling vr6 hubs to keep 4lug. Wondering if anybody had redrilled for 4lug before? as that sounds like the simplest solution.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sure many of people have done it, but usually the other way around. Being able to run 5 lug wheels on 4 lug hubs like this complete kit (below) or ECS's conversion kit, etc. For what you need, I think you will have to drill yourself. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4799721


----------



## juststarted (Apr 14, 2003)

careful with the DSS axles... I bought a set from them and the drivers side ended up being an inch to long... I still haven't sent it back yet, I had another shop cut it down and weld it, and sleeve it straight... So far it is holding but definitely a breaking point...


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

I did DSS axles almost four years ago and have had wonderful results with them, and kept my 4 lug wheels. They take a standard O2M inner joint, couple it with a standard 4 lug outer joint, and machine a custom bar to your length. If you call DSS, talk to Frank, he has my specs on file and should be able to machine you a set of axles no problem. They aren't cheap but they're worth it. I love my 6 speed and would use DSS again for my custom application... 


Mike


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Ahh, that right. I forgot you were 4 lug. :beer:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Mike I will try to call Frank at DSS monday. Wish me luck. If anybody has a 4lug 02m feel feel to contribute.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

update:

I called Frank told him what I wanted. He explained to me that they don't make 02m swap axles for the 2.0 hubs because the 2.0 spline is too small thus being a major weak point in the axle to begin with.

So to solve the problem of strength while retaining 4lug is. they gave me a setup of axles with a hub for 2.0's with a larger spline.

Thanks.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Just to jump on the dss bandwagon here with mike...
When I did my o2m swap 4 years ago I went DSS and not a peep out of them. Mine were only stage 1 or 2...sorry can't remember-the $799 ones.

Anyway, they are great. Of course, I don't race or drop the clutch. Some of you younger guys may bust one when mine could last 27 years. I get her in gear THEN put the foot down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Huge thanks to [email protected] and Mike for referring me to the right person.


































yummmy


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

fourthchirpin said:


> yummmy


I'll say! Very noice.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

fourthchirpin said:


> update:
> 
> I called Frank told him what I wanted. He explained to me that they don't make 02m swap axles for the 2.0 hubs because the 2.0 spline is too small thus being a major weak point in the axle to begin with.


So you were trying to buy under Stg3 then? That was the issue, all the Stg3+ come with that big spline hub and outer, VR6 or 4cyl.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> So you were trying to buy under Stg3 then? That was the issue, all the Stg3+ come with that big spline hub and outer, VR6 or 4cyl.


well originally when I called they told me i HAD to run only a vr6 5lug hub and ditch the 4lug.(they didn't mention hub/axle combo at the time) but when I called the 2nd time and talked to frank, he said that info was half true.

they could of easily done a 02m swap axle with the smaller outters for the 2.0 but that spindle would be the weak point when its all said and done which would be a waste. so he said hell set up with a stage 3 which will include the swap axles with the bigger hubs for 4lug. so at the end of the day I have a stronger axle and I keep my 4lug which is what I wanted.


----------

